# Honey Coated Joint?!



## TheDankMann (Oct 28, 2010)

So i've recently heard that you can put a thin layer of honey on a joint and it makes it burn slower and taste sweeter...just curious if anyone has ever tried this and what happened, or if anyone has ever heard anything about this...? I wanna try it soon. it seems like it would be tastey...


----------



## mistaphuck (Oct 28, 2010)

seems like it would be hard to get just right, that it may not burn at all.


----------



## TheDankMann (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah from what I've heard and just from common sense I know you have to put a very thin layer and probably let it dry a little before sparking it up. I dont know if I should just go for it or not!


----------



## vradd (Oct 29, 2010)

back in the day we'd roll blunts then seal them with the honey, give it a few minutes to let it dry. it does make it burn slower because it now has to burn through the moisture of the honey, which makes for an even hit and prevents runs. and the sweeter part is just that the honey taste on your lips


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 29, 2010)

easy, get a nice little glob of oil on the end of a saftey pin... wipe as much as you can off down the center of your paper were the fold is... then heat the saftey pin above the oil covered tip and drop the rest of the oil on the paper... while the needle is still hot wipe the oil accross the paper to spread and even out the oil layer... then roll one up as normal with that paper... lovely


----------



## Total Head (Oct 29, 2010)

you don't want to smoke it straight up with honey all over the outside because that's a mess. it does absolutely make shit burn slower though if you do it up. you can coat the outside of a dutch before you wrap the leaf on it. you really nead to use a thin coat and let it dry for a good hour, so it's kind of a plan ahead thing. i've put the blunt in the freezer and it seemed to be smokable sooner but who knows. for a joint though you might want to wrap something on top of the honey. maybe use very thin papers like rice papers, make sure the joint is fat, put the honey on, then put another paper over it, and still give it a while to dry well. you don't want the herb burning twice as fast as the paper or it will keep going out. i would highly reccomend against doing this with shitty ass thick papers like zigzag because it will taste like ass if you double roll it. i've done this with joints but i wrapped a leaf over it so it was basically a blunt. for extra fun use the straws of flavored honey. the honey sort of soaks into the paper and makes a flavor.


----------



## supermoto (Oct 29, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> easy, get a nice little glob of oil on the end of a saftey pin... wipe as much as you can off down the center of your paper were the fold is... then heat the saftey pin above the oil covered tip and drop the rest of the oil on the paper... while the needle is still hot wipe the oil accross the paper to spread and even out the oil layer... then roll one up as normal with that paper... lovely


Yes! Why use honey when you can use honey oil? lol


----------



## nl3004.kind (Oct 29, 2010)

mmmm honey oil is delish...


----------



## 1gamma45 (Oct 29, 2010)

It just becomes a mess. If you wana make your weed taste different get flavored blunt wraps. Its just not worth the mess IMO.


----------



## dojaguy (Oct 29, 2010)

nl3004.kind said:


> mmmm honey oil is delish...


yeah and its super cheap too (honey oil that is) 

and i heard of the honey thing and i also actually know a dude that uses JELLY instead of honey


----------



## Unnk (Oct 29, 2010)

dojaguy said:


> yeah and its super cheap too (honey oil that is)
> 
> and i heard of the honey thing and i also actually know a dude that uses JELLY instead of honey



lol fack ill BHO my joint or blunt but actually honey? fuck that


----------



## dojaguy (Oct 29, 2010)

Unnk said:


> lol fack ill BHO my joint or blunt but actually honey? fuck that


im with you man! also i have no need for a joint to burn slower.... just roll another one... but this aint the case for everyone..

you can use a juicy j paper... they taste all right... and they sell it by the roll!


----------



## N3GRODAMU5 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive been smoking joints with honey for roughly a year (we call 'em sticky herberts..smokers give names to everything). put some honey on your finger, spread a thing layer around the joint, then *roll another paper over it* and then *microwave for 8-15 seconds.* the heat makes the honey more liquid like and it tends to seep into the weed. Let is sit for a few minutes, then spark and enjoy! be careful while lighting though because the honey can cause the end to flare up...


----------



## Unnk (Oct 29, 2010)

N3GRODAMU5 said:


> Ive been smoking joints with honey for roughly a year (we call 'em sticky herberts..smokers give names to everything). put some honey on your finger, spread a thing layer around the joint, then *roll another paper over it* and then *microwave for 8-15 seconds.* the heat makes the honey more liquid like and it tends to seep into the weed. Let is sit for a few minutes, then spark and enjoy! be careful while lighting though because the honey can cause the end to flare up...



lol your essentially evaporating the thc ... microwaving weed is bad


----------



## Unnk (Oct 29, 2010)

id suggest if your acctually gonna do that put your oven on 125-150 then let it sit for a hour in their


----------



## motorboater (Oct 29, 2010)

N3GRODAMU5 said:


> Ive been smoking joints with honey for roughly a year (we call 'em sticky herberts..smokers give names to everything). put some honey on your finger, spread a thing layer around the joint, then *roll another paper over it* and then *microwave for 8-15 seconds.* the heat makes the honey more liquid like and it tends to seep into the weed. Let is sit for a few minutes, then spark and enjoy! be careful while lighting though because the honey can cause the end to flare up...


That is horrible for your health. DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT SMOKE HONEY. Combusting and inhaling sugars is much worse for your health than just smoking. It has been shown as a possible link to cancer.

Having your weed burn longer is not worth the (possible) increased risk of developing cancer. 

This honey b.s needs to end. Keep as much crap out of your lungs as possible. I can't believe this thread is in the Medicating section.


----------



## jewgrow (Oct 29, 2010)

motorboater said:


> That is horrible for your health. DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT SMOKE HONEY. Combusting and inhaling sugars is much worse for your health than just smoking. It has been shown as a possible link to cancer.
> 
> Having your weed burn longer is not worth the (possible) increased risk of developing cancer.
> 
> This honey b.s needs to end. Keep as much crap out of your lungs as possible. I can't believe this thread is in the Medicating section.



If you didnt say anything I was gonna....


----------



## N3GRODAMU5 (Oct 30, 2010)

Havent people been smoking molasses for years? Shisha ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## pointswest (Oct 30, 2010)

Buy better buds and you don't have to artificially flavor them, this is adolescent.


----------



## Total Head (Oct 31, 2010)

pointswest said:


> Buy better buds and you don't have to artificially flavor them, this is adolescent.


i think you are all missing the point. the main function of the honey is not the flavor, it's the fact that it makes the joint burn at half speed. but @ the ones who claim the health risks i would like to see the studies because i googled the shit out of it and couldn't find it. i did find the shisha report but no link was made to the honey aspect. it more talked about the risks of smoking in general, and how smoking shisha (which contains TOBACCO hello) is no healthier. nothing about smoking honey though except for this one link i found on grasscity that was about lactose and not honey like the thread claimed. smoking anything produces toxins, but i've yet to see anything claiming that smoking honey itself is a major source of these toxins, just speculation on forums like this one.


----------



## jewgrow (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I cant give medical facts but personally it is harsh, doesn't really burn for twice as long, and smoking sugars on a blunt or joint is much worse than molasses though a hookah...especially since the water acts as a filter.


----------



## TheDankMann (Oct 31, 2010)

I did it and let it dry for a day because I went to see Wiz Khalifa last night and it was so awesome! The honey was pretty much dry and looked like it soaked through the paper a little...I put only a super thin layer of honey I didnt drench it lol and it made it burn super slow and it was hitting hard as hell. I think its only worth it for a special occasion...I wouldnt do that on a normal day.


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 1, 2010)

ACTUAL HONEY? haha, thought you ment honey oil... yea, ill save the honey for beer brewing and peanut butter sandwiches I think... Good herb doesnt need flavoring. PEACE


----------



## TheDankMann (Nov 1, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> actual honey? Haha, thought you ment honey oil... Yea, ill save the honey for beer brewing and peanut butter sandwiches i think... Good herb doesnt need flavoring. Peace


hardass!!! Lol


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 1, 2010)

back in the day we used to do this with blunts, even tried maple syrup once


----------



## beardo (Nov 1, 2010)

not a good idea-honey is sugar sugar is carbon its gross dont smoke it


----------



## motorboater (Nov 1, 2010)

Total Head said:


> i think you are all missing the point. the main function of the honey is not the flavor, it's the fact that it makes the joint burn at half speed. but @ the ones who claim the health risks i would like to see the studies because i googled the shit out of it and couldn't find it. i did find the shisha report but no link was made to the honey aspect. it more talked about the risks of smoking in general, and how smoking shisha (which contains TOBACCO hello) is no healthier. nothing about smoking honey though except for this one link i found on grasscity that was about lactose and not honey like the thread claimed. smoking anything produces toxins, but i've yet to see anything claiming that smoking honey itself is a major source of these toxins, just speculation on forums like this one.


its basic chemistry bro. its something you would learn in a basic General Chemistry course. Sugars combust into carcinogens. youre essentially adding a line of pure carcinogens to every joint. youre not going to find a study on smoking honey because there is nothing of value to be learned from it. People don't do studies on stupid shit like that.


----------



## motorboater (Nov 1, 2010)

beardo said:


> not a good idea-honey is sugar sugar is carbon its gross dont smoke it


ding ding ding!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Nov 1, 2010)

Honey lined blunts are the best. That was one of the first things i heard about when i first started smoking years ago. Its awesome just have to do it the right way.

But for the people complaining about joints burning to fast, i picked up these new papers called brown sugar they are essentially blunt wrap material in a joint size. Sturdy paper that doesnt rip easy and burns amazingly slow. I think im about to use up the rest of my bag for a fat one tonight.. Im excited lol 
http://www.amsterdamllc.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/300x/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/f/i/file_10_139.jpg


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've done if with blunts. It makes for either a very sweet and nice burning blunt or a very harsh smoke depending on a lot of factors. It's also kind of messy since the honey gets kind of liquidly and it burns like a mofo.


----------



## Total Head (Nov 6, 2010)

i don't really see what the issue is with sugars combusting into carcinogins when in the same thread people are talking about burining tobacco. i'm pretty sure if you burn anything some very nasty toxins are produced, including burning cannabis. it's like going to the movies and ordering 5000 calories of shit and then getting a diet coke. lol you're not saving yourself. just burn the damn honey. if someone is that health concious i doubt they would be burning cannabis in the first place. more likely using a vape or edibles over combustion.


----------



## TheDankMann (Nov 8, 2010)

total head said:


> i don't really see what the issue is with sugars combusting into carcinogins when in the same thread people are talking about burining tobacco. I'm pretty sure if you burn anything some very nasty toxins are produced, including burning cannabis. It's like going to the movies and ordering 5000 calories of shit and then getting a diet coke. Lol you're not saving yourself. Just burn the damn honey. If someone is that health concious i doubt they would be burning cannabis in the first place. More likely using a vape or edibles over combustion.


agree 100%


----------



## clouds (Nov 12, 2010)

if your going to take the time to do that grab some hash and make a redman express hash joint, flaten hash in to a paper and roll it like a joint 3-4g of hash needed


----------



## Happyface X (Nov 12, 2010)

am i stupid... but cant you just take slower drags?


----------



## TheDankMann (Nov 12, 2010)

clouds said:


> if your going to take the time to do that grab some hash and make a redman express hash joint, flaten hash in to a paper and roll it like a joint 3-4g of hash needed


Yeah because there's hash everywhere and so easy to get!! haha jk


----------



## clouds (Nov 12, 2010)

TheDankMann said:


> Yeah because there's hash everywhere and so easy to get!! haha jk


hash is so ez to get cheap hear 2 $10 for 1.5g


----------



## TheDankMann (Nov 15, 2010)

clouds said:


> hash is so ez to get cheap hear 2 $10 for 1.5g


I was being sarcastic...I never have heard of anyone around here buy or sale hash.
That's insane though. $10 for 1.5g of hash, thats so cheap.


----------



## mccumcumber (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd suggest doing it with a blunt or thicker paper than a joint. It could be bad news bears with just one joint.


----------



## Fazz (Nov 16, 2010)

a guy I know uses maple syrup . soo maybe ?


----------



## Jmayne Chronic (Dec 13, 2010)

ahhh ya i have a buddy who when he gets the chance always rolls with honey, ive smoked a few js with honey and in my professional opionion is great as long as u dont overdo it,it can get messy


----------



## JQuick (Dec 14, 2010)

ive done it many times with a blunt. awesome


----------



## Aspiringpothead37 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah I always use a butter knife to spread a thin stripe down the paper several times it helps to heat up the knife I was also wondering if I could use roaches to make oil from soaking resin coated items in isopropyl alcohol then filtering and reducing that's how I make it. But for sure I almost always use oil for joints/blunts I mostly use bong though but a little oil bead in the middle of a bowl is good stuff to


----------



## Jmayne Chronic (Dec 18, 2010)

okay this is for everyone, i personally have smoked 8 or 9 joints lined with honey, just a very little dipped with my finger and evenly spread across the joint and i have four things to say about it 1. it gives it a very pleasant aftertaste as you exhale, not really harsh at all as long as you didnt use a shit ton. 2. it completly takes away the possibility of running, canoeing,lining whatever you call it. 3. as a fact it does burn a lot slower, we had two j's same size,same paper, same bud, passed around four people, the reg j went around 5 times between us, the honey 8 so there is somthing to this. 4. this is directly to you motor boater: talking about carcinogins, dude if you havent realized i believe about 80% of pot smokers smoke cigs as well so i dont think they care about that.


----------



## insane 559 jc (Dec 18, 2010)

Honey Blunts Used To Be So Pimpish, Man You Could Pass Those Things Forever. Honey Oil IS Pimpish We Put That Sh#@ On Everything


----------



## jack anderson (Dec 23, 2010)

Really no idea about this............. will try it....


----------



## highguy23 (Jan 17, 2011)

Did it once back in the day, fat blunt with a bit of honey, was so live


----------



## BAMF (Jan 20, 2011)

How about mixing some shake with honey...till it makes it think and herby and roll with that?


----------



## IXOYE (Jan 20, 2011)

honey is great when you need a little more "glue" on your older or glue-free papers.


----------



## Blazeambrose (Sep 23, 2012)

If you roll the joint in honey, put some keefe down on the table and roll the honey in the keefe too!


----------



## Weedydabby (Oct 12, 2017)

mistaphuck said:


> seems like it would be hard to get just right, that it may not burn at all.


I do it all the time. It is REALLY FUCKING EASY. And it burns smoooooothly.

One tip: Glaze your joint with honey a lil bit and then put grinded weed on it. Would be SMASHINGGGGGG


----------

